# Structural Members in walls of Winnebago Itasca



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help with a awning fitting question.

I have a H+G windout awning that I need to fit to the Side of My 97 Itasca suncruiser. My plan is to remove the existing Patio awning (4.5m) and fit the new H&G one in its stead. I Use the Winnebago for mixed leisure and Motorsport activities and so having the awning on that side makes sense.

The awning is fairly heavy, so I want to make sure I fit it to the main structural members in the sidewalls, and not the flimsy, plywood sandwich that makes up most of the wall.

Can anybody suggest how to find the main framing members... or does anybody have a resource that might indicate where they are?

Current plan is to look for them with a joist finding tool.

BTW the patio awning will be for sale if anyone wants it once the conversion is complete.

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Mybe one of those Wire/Pipe/Stud detecting tools, although that may also be called a joist finder.

Is it worth an e-mail to Winnibago themselves to see if they could sent a schematic drawing over?

Good luck with it anyway


----------



## 109561 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Adrian, I would be interested in the old awning.

I am new here so don't know what to do about giving phone numbers etc.

Is it ok for me to put my tel number on here.


Thanks

Dan.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

you're best to do it by PM rather than publish you tel.no. 

I think


----------



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Itasca - construction details*

Winnebago were indeed very helpful and I now have a full schematic of the sidewall construction of My Itasca

if anybody would like a copy of the pdf then I'm happy to email it or post to the forums


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

well theres a result, me odl same name as me-sake, :lol: 

adrian


----------

